# Retour d'expérience iPhone en photo



## Patrick Bernier (6 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous, Pourriez-vous me conseiller des sites de photographes utilisant l'iPhone ou traitant des qualités photo des derniers iPhones ? Pas les capacités techniques, les bancs d'essais, etc ... je les ai déjà lus, ... Je recherche plutôt l'avis de photographes, idéalement ceux reconnus dans ce domaine, ce que leur apporte l'iPhone dans leur travail, les avantages, contraintes, limites, exemples à l'appui,
Par avance un grand merci


----------

